# Ideas for a modern desk



## JamesAllen (Jul 1, 2011)

I am looking to build a modern desk with a light colored wood (likely birch) table top, and metal legs. I want a minimalistic design without any drawers or additional features. It will basically be a table used as a desk. While this seemed like a simple idea at first, and I consider obtaining a thick piece of plywood which I would just sand, stain, and attach the legs to, I started to worry about bowing. I need this desk to be 6 feet long, and I am worried that even a thick plywood would bow at this length. With the metal legs, a skirt doesn't really seems possible. Would two pieces of ply give it enough strength? Do I need to build a box with framework inside (similar to a torsion box)? Any other ideas.

Keep in mind I am a complete noobie with limited tools (circular saw, jig saw, but NO table saw).

Here is an example of a similar table which I did not purchase I heard it bowed easily:









Here is an example of the type of desk legs I was looking at:


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

try IKEA they have just what you're looking for. numerous tops and an assortment of different leg styles.


http://www.ikea.com/us/en/search/?query=table+top

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/search/?query=table+legs


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

72" is totally possible with your design. If budget allows double the ply and add a 1 1/2" hardwood border to add rigidity. The top should look like a six foot long 1 1/2" slab when your done. Good luck

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Corbin3388 said:


> 72" is totally possible with your design. If budget allows double the ply and add a 1 1/2" hardwood border to add rigidity. The top should look like a six foot long 1 1/2" slab when your done.


Using the basic idea from this suggestion, if the sheets have a crown, orient them in the "up" position. I might use a taller edging to hide any brackets or plates on top of the legs. A single sheet top may have a hollow sound, not indicative of a heavy, thick, slab type top.











 







.


----------



## JamesAllen (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I think I am going to go to double the ply and go with the 1 1/2" or slightly wider edging. Should I just glue and screw the ply together?


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

JamesAllen said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I think I am going to go to double the ply and go with the 1 1/2" or slightly wider edging. Should I just glue and screw the ply together?


Sounds good to me just don't come out the other side.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

JamesAllen said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I think I am going to go to double the ply and go with the 1 1/2" or slightly wider edging. Should I just glue and screw the ply together?


Yes. Here's a tip. Cut one sheet the finished size you want, good side down. The face of that sheet will be the top of the top. Cut the second sheet larger, like 1/4" larger all around. Lay on the other sheet. Clamp temporarily so they don't shift. Then drill pilot holes for the screws (to the second sheet) and use a countersinking bit.

Then separate the sheets, and use a countersinking bit and slightly countersink the holes on both sheets where they come together. This will prevent debris created that could keep the sheets from coming together when the screws poke through.

Then clean off both sheets, and glue up both sides with a thin layer of glue. Place the sheets back together in the same orientation, and screw together. Then use a trim router bit and trim the oversized sheet to the first sheet.

I would use a cordless drill on slow speed for seating the screws. When the screws are almost tight just bump the trigger to tighten.










 







.


----------

